# "Extreme Trains"



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

A new series, "Extreme Trains" begins next Tuesday eveing on the Discovery Channel.

I found it on the listings for Discovery high-def, and assume it's also on the standard-def channel.


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "Extreme Trains"*

I was sent two episodes of this series in a press kit (N&W coal train and BNSF intermodal). Frankly, I was disappointed, as were several of my office colleagues. I'll be interested in reading what others think of this "Extreme" series.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

A true train "JUNKIE" will drool when anything involving trains is shown on TV. 

No matter how bad the content.


Noe to self: Stop at Wall Mart. Pick up case of napkins.


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "Extreme Trains"*

Perhaps, John, but I think you would be hard-pressed to find a more devoted "train junkie" than me and I wasn't impressed. I like trains in all scales ranging from Z through prototype, and regardless of where in the world they operate. I also have a collection of 100 or more train videos and DVDs, but this series is one I won't likely be adding to that collection (already gave away the two episodes I received). But what is more important to me is how others will react to this program series once it airs. Should be interesting!


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Most shows I have seen on TV about trains don't hold my interest for too long. Probably due to the fact that I inhaled as much information on the hobby as I could in the first ten years or so that I was in it. The subject matter seems to be geared toward the layman. What would interest me now would be boring for a general audience. I the most interesting videos on youtube. Most likely due to the fact that they are filmed by hobbiests.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

*RE: "Extreme Trains"*

With a title like "Extreme Trains", you'd think they would have some cool stuff like Big Boys and other large locos, as well as some of the modern stuff.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I see that Extreme Trains is airing on the History channel tonight at 10:00 PM here in southeastern Pa. I am looking forward to watching what we have all been critisizing.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

*RE: "Extreme Trains"*

"Centrepital" 
Geez. 

Dynamic brakes work by feeding back into the prime mover? 

This guy looks like he works on "Pimp my Ride"! 

This is a JOKE, right? 

They heat new rail so it will not expand in hot weather? 
Really? 
Stress relieving, yeah, but geez. 

4-1/2 minutes to change out a freightcar wheelset, and he says NASCAR could learn something?


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

Very disappointing. 

Goofy guy they have hosting the show is modeled after the goofy gardener and the goofy re-modeler on HGTV.

Craig


----------



## Greg Vocks (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "Extreme Trains"*

I'm glad I didn't bother. I had a feeling with the title that it wouldn't amount to much. I did watch the Modern Marvels about the "Bullet trains;" that wasn't too bad.


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

The host is obnoxious. I hope they don't use him for the other shows. Other than that - and a few exaggerations and errors - I didn't mind watching. I liked the inside-the-cab views.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "Extreme Trains"*

Goofy guy they have hosting the show 


Come on guys, lighten up. At least they have a program about railroads with a host that you can feel superior to! Those shots on the horseshoe curve were pretty neat.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

At least it's a train show but the host reminds me of Billy Mays,that obnoxious guy that advertises Orange Glow and other stuff on TV. That constant high energy screeching voice.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

*RE: "Extreme Trains"*

You didn't see the graph? 
Here the guy is saying "centripital force", and I'll be go-to-heck, if it isn't spelled excatly like that on the graph. 

This reminds me of a 9th grade class video project.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "Extreme Trains"*

I'll ditto most of the above comments about the host. Sadly, I'm guessing they were trying to gear the show a bit more to a younger audience, more on the action and less on details and specifics. I'll give it a C . 

-Brian


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Posted By altterrain on 11/12/2008 9:16 AM
I'll give it a C . 

-Brian

add the "rap" and it's about right.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "Extreme Trains"*

I just got tired of them repeating every 10 mins for those who just tuned in. over all I plan to watch the rest. don't think I would buy the tpaes tho.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Like I said,at least it's a train show.


----------



## lathroum (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "Extreme Trains"*

History Channel had another show I recorded and watched... 

Modern Marvels: History of the Locomotive.... 

It was pretty good... they went for a ride along at Strasburg... 
They let the engineer talk about how he controls the train etc as they were riding...and showed the controls... 
They talked to the fireman about what his job was, and how he keeps the steam presuure up.... they did a little tech on how a steam train works... 
they went to the shops...showed the inside of the firebox and boiler on a loco they were refurbing... showed them changing a tire... 

Thren they went into Diesel Electrics... and they went to EMD and showed them making a locomotive from bottom to top... that was cool... 

Then they went to the CSX Maintenenace facilities and they showed them getting some locos ready to go... 
Fuel, sand, anti friction for the flanges, wash etc... 

They they went to the test facility and showed how they check for cracked wheels etc... showed them crash testing a few trains... 
showed some newer locos with Anti Climbers on them... 

they showed the locos at the Panama canal... that was neat... 

then they hit the TGV in france... showed its world record speed run... 

Then they did a small bit on Mag Lev trains at the end... 

I think the best train show I've seen on TV in quite some time... 

Not too much to turn regular folks off... and enough to kep my attention.... my 6 year old son liked it too... 

Philip


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

I think the use of "centripetal" is OK here.

Definitions: *Centripetal force* is the external force required to make a body follow a curved path, whereas *centrifugal force* is an outward force associated with rotation.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

*RE: "Extreme Trains"*

I missed the Modern Marvels show on the history, but I did manage to catch the one on high-speed trains. 

Later, 

K


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Other than there poor choice for a commentator the show hit its mark.. As some have guessed yes it geared to the younger set and the overall general public so that folks can understand the RR. For the FRN folks that think they know all about RR then I can see why you have taken exceptions to the show. Later RJD


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I didn't get to see the show and from what folk have had to say about it, I am glad I didn't. Granted, there needs to be some "action" and maybe a bit of sillyness to grab the general pubic's attention, but if they present factual error, then the general public is even more missinformed for having watched it. That is NOT needed, no matter how cute or artsy the presentation. The show is not on the "Cartoon Network" nor on the "Fantasy Channel"... from the channel is was on one would expect it to be an educational and factual error is not education.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 11/12/2008 12:22 PM
geared to the younger set and the overall general public so that folks can understand the RR. For the FRN folks that think they know all about RR then I can see why you have taken exceptions to the show. Later RJD

If the FRN's saw those errors, geez, I wonder what a railroad employee would have spotted.
I did think the roller coaster ride at 4 MPH was a real stretch.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "Extreme Trains"*

I caught the show last night.. 

and yeah, the host could be better.. 
but apart from that, I quite liked the show! 
I thought it showed an aspect of railroading most people never really get to see.. 
(if you missed it, it was about taking a Norfolk Southern coal train across Pennsylvania) 

The filming was very good..very good and unusual railroading scenes.. 

not the kind of kind of thing you see just standing next to the tracks! 


I only caught a few minor annoyances: 

In the beginning, he was very clearly saying Nor-(F-word) Southern.. 
very clearly enunciating the f-word.. 
he then later changed to the proper Nor-folk.. 

its "Horseshoe Curve".. its always been "Horseshoe Curve" 
no one, ever, says "THE Horseshoe Curve"! 
that annoyed me!  
He kept saying "The Horseshoe Curve" over and over.. 


Did you know early brakemen used to stop a train by sticking their feet out in front of the locomotive? 
I didnt either..because it *never happened!* 

creative editing messed up the train a few times.. 
they started out over the Alleghenys with a SD70 in the lead..it later magically changed to a GE! 
(it was obviously footage from two different trains, meant to represent the same train) 
but probably no one but me would notice that..  

I plan to watch more episodes! 
I thought overall it was pretty entertaining.. 
It really showed railroads in a very positive light, talking about how vital and important they are.. 
which is a good thing for the general public to see IMO.. 

Scot


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

*RE: "Extreme Trains"*

Scott, the local pronunciaton of "Norfolk" (and it's neighbor to the soutwest, "Suffolk") is almost always "-uck" or "-ick", not "-olk," leastwise as I heard it growing up in that neck of the woods. It's one of those quirky pronunciation. (Not that Rochester has any of those. [] ) 

Personally, I wish he spent a bit more time on Horseshoe Curve (minus the "the"), talking about the museum and whatnot that's available there for people to see. I did like the tour of the Juniata Shops. Seeing that locomotive just picked up like one of our models was pretty friggin' cool, even for a steam guy. 

I noticed the change in motive power on the various trains, too, but that's an occupational hazard for me. Those things tend to jump out. I especially liked the one where they shot the helpers on a container train. Credit the editor for not making the differences too glaring. 

Later, 

K


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "Extreme Trains"*

Ditto on K's comments. Been vacationing down on the Outer Banks for better than 20 years. The local TV channels are the Norfolk ones and the local news anchors use the "-uck" pronunciation. Come to think of it, Suffolk county on Long Island was always "-uck" too. 

-Brian


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "Extreme Trains"*

I watched the show and although the host was goofy and it wasn't spot on with all the details it was still way better than watching extreme make over or the runway show stuff. Anybody who thinks they're too sophisticated to watch a show that isn't 100% correct in every detail is missing out on a lot in life. I worked 12 years in the coal mines of West Virginia back in the 70s and early 80s. After moving to Florida I worked for a company that built, installed and serviced overhead bridge cranes. The show may have been titled Extreme Trains, but people had a chance to learn a little about coal mines and overhead cranes. As for the coal and the power plant, how many people do you think knew the coal used at a power plant was ground to a dust? Most people think of large chucks when they think of coal. So, I'll be watching every episode. Goofy host or not.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

As has been said, the host is too erratic. Why is it that, in modern filming of these types of shows, the camera moves around like a chicken's ass? It must be my age, but whenever I saw an informational show years ago, the camera would focus on the subject for at least more than a millisecond. Other than that it wasn't half bad.


----------



## gregcoit (Jan 2, 2008)

I just finished watching the first episode. The topic is, of course, fascinating and the show has potential but needs to fix 3 serious flaws first:

1) The host is an idiot on camera. He may be a nice guy, and is narration is good, but his on screen presence makes the show unwatchable.


2) Too little information, too much fluff. Spend less money on stupid graphics and more on telling us facts.


3) Accuracy. Folks who make a show about trains should actually know about them. The dynamic brake misinformation is a good example. 


Greg C


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

I didn't find the host all that annoying.. Goofy at times yes, but his job is to "host" the show not narrate it. That implies that some personality is required. I'm also from the younger set and am used to that form of hosting. I thought the program was quite well done, and the filming was great. There were some breathtaking shots that looked incredible on my HD set. It's much better than the other regularly aired train show, Tracks Ahead. I've set a season pass on the Tivo.. I'll be watching as long as it airs.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: "Extreme Trains"*

I only got to catch part of it and I liked it. Modern camera operation is a bit annoying especially for detail stuff. I hate it when they flash a picture for half a second, it reminds me of watching MTV. 
I live at the end of the Norfolk Southern yards in Conneaut, OH and thinkin about it, we pronounce it with an "uck" as well. But, we're all hillbillies 'round here. " src="http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/smile.gif" align="absMiddle" border="0" /> 

My favorite train show is the the one on the travel channel that shows all the tourist trains around the counrty and world. Usually they will show them all in a marathon for about 6 hours, lots of good narrow guage steam in there!

Terry


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: "Extreme Trains"*

I agree with the majority here, host could be better, text more accurate... and the outer rail is affected by centrifugal force, the train stays on the rails because of centripetal acceleration.. but what the hey. 

The most obnoxious thing to me was really the camera work jumping around. Luckily I have a tivo-style recorder on my HD satellite system, so it was easy to stop and go back and look at things in detail. 

But I'll watch anything on trains once! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I like the show. The host must be the brother of the guy from TUFFER IN ALASKA. They both were anoing. But I got through it.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I watched the first episode this afternoon, and thought it was good. I liked that they actually talked with a real operator and real crews. The guy hosting the show is suppsed to ham it up, guys. This show is geared toward guys like me and Shad. Short attention spans. What are we talking about? 

I also liked that they mixed some historic equipment in there.

Not much mention of the wet limestone scrubber shown in all the power plant shots. You know it is a wet scrubber because of the white plume of steam coming from it. The dirty stacks are the ones without any steam coming from them. 


All in all, for what it is, it is 95% better than the Dancing with the Stars that MB likes to watch. Talk about mind numbing!! 


And I liked that he pronounced the name of the railroad properly. If he was really trying to insult the RR, there are a whole lot more terrible things to say than the proper pronunciation of the city of Norfolk, VA. 




EXTREME!! 

PS- did any of you crazy old dudes watch "Its Always Sunny in Philadelphia" last night? Now that was an extreme show.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

It is said : "The more the host irritates you the more intelligent you are." 

The next statement in the equations is " The shows are gear for the average person" 

Then you come to the sad conclusion that " Not Much is Geared for YOU"










PS I can't wait to see what the next train is.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Giving more thought to the subject at hand, I must conclude the following; Our hobby gets little recognition beyond being a novelty. Other hobbies have stadiums built for them, and entire swaths of grass maintained beyond the realm of the sane among us. So if a network wants to devote an hour, less commercial and redundentcy leaving probably 20 minutes of actual new information, to trains we should be pleased that the general public is getting some exposure to it. And the general public needs to be enticed to watch, so the more like a reality show the more they will watch it.


----------



## Steeeeve (Sep 10, 2008)

*RE: "Extreme Trains"*

Good call on the Norfolk pronunciation. It is either "uke" or "ick" but saying FOLK will get you laughed at...as I have done to many folks (pun intended). I work in Norfolk every few weeks right near where the NS trains depart from some of the docks.


----------



## BigDigger (Jan 3, 2008)

Keep it going guys, we could use a Siskel and Ebert for Railroad documentaries!!


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

It was ok......but I'm a noob, the 3 year old watched it all week long about 4 times a day!


----------



## mack505 (Jan 2, 2008)

Darn cats stepped on the power strip and turned the TiVo off while I was out of town. (They didn't even catch the mouse.)

Guess I'll catch the next episode, at least.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Overall I thought the show was pretty good. Yes I agree with most of you, the host was a little to goofy, but is that him or the producers wanting him to aim the show toward the general public. One thing we forget, he actually works for a railroad, were as most of us critizing him, do not. I do agree with Marty, and the rundown after every commercial was a bit aggrevating. I will continue to watch and enjoy the show because I too am at least happy to see something about trains on TV.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Got to learn to control them cats







Need to give them the remote to make sure your tuned in. And make sure you have trained them on what programs you need to record.







Later RJD


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Its on again tonight, Sunday, 16th. Either 10 or 11 Eastern time. 
Hopefully I can stay up, along with watching the Redskins and Cowboys.
Paul


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "Extreme Trains"*

Wasn't impressed. The host is an idiot. The filming short and choppy. The information not particulalry accurate. And the aerial shot of Conpit (near Blairsville) showed up at three different places on the journey!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok Watch Extreem trains tonight.....They are going from L A to Dalls. I think they have to come through AZ to do that. Will Check road assless to make sure.

Anyway Watch the program and I will tell you if I recognize any land marks. ( That is if they come through AZ )


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "Extreme Trains"*

This is simple. It's about trains. How can that be bad? Would you rather it hadn't been produced? Yep...warts everywhere. Still...at least it's about trains...and all these kind of shows...Tougher in Alaska, Ice Road Truckers, Ax Men, etc. seem to have a different production beat that our old favorite standards...Mega Movers, Mega Disasters, Modern Marvels...and that production beat seems to revolve around a controversial host..or cast.

Like I said...better than nothing...and TV flat sucks these days.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

The world of large scale trains--where the perfect is always the enemy of the good


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh no another Greg post. Later RJD


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 11/18/2008 7:09 PM
Oh no another Greg post. Later RJD



So who is Greg? Sup with his post or mine?
Toad


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

I really like this show,i think its well done and has some really cool shots of things most of us dont know exist...very cool indeed..








Nick...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: "Extreme Trains"*

Just watched the second episode, better, announcer less obnoxious, camera work less jumpy, and some interesting stuff.... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

The thing that I would really enjoy watching. would be the programs that were the outcome from taking all the individuals that "just know" how to make a better show and yanking them out of their easy chair and putting them in the director's seat and/or in front of the camera. Oh, and by the way, make sure you come in "on or under budget."








The only one that might stand a snowball's chance would be "K."


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Well that was rude.







They sure didn't much time in the state of Arizona. All New Mexico had to offer was some dumb old Canyon that caused a bottle neck.





Note to self....... Look into making canyon on the New River & Western to cause bottle neck.


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

JJ, last night, I blinked and missed Arizona completely. It must of been really rolling through the whole state. Isn't this the same route that follows 66/I40? I still think that announcer is a geek. He acts like he has never seen a train before. Everything is "How cool is this". I would love to ride in one of those engines though. Maybe I would be saying the same thing. It might be better with the sound off.
Paul


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well good old comcast playing there games and was not on my channel in the bed room witch I had upgraded to get it.







Later RJD


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "Extreme Trains"*

I caught the first show last night on the DVR. Agreed the host is rather goofy at times, and I think they played up the "peril" of the route too much, but overall I liked it. Those rotary couplers are COOL, and something I never knew existed, so I learned something. Wish they'd spent a little more time on the history of steam locomotives doing the same job. It was certainly more challenging then when the helper crew actually had to OPERATE the helpers, especially in the days before cab radios when headend-to-rearend communication was done via whistle.


----------



## gregcoit (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 11/18/2008 11:19 PM
The thing that I would really enjoy watching. would be the programs that were the outcome from taking all the individuals that "just know" how to make a better show and yanking them out of their easy chair and putting them in the director's seat and/or in front of the camera. Oh, and by the way, make sure you come in "on or under budget." 



I disagree with this sentiment, and the other who say to "Stop complaining, it's about trains, isn't it?" Here's why:

A show survives purely on the basis of costs vs. income. And income is based on how much one can charge for advertising during that time slot. And that is based on the number of people who watch the show. If we offer suggestions (or criticism) that makes the show better, and more people watch it, then there's a better chance the show makes a profit and survives another season.


For years, TV was a one way deal - they produced shows and the only significant feedback was the number of folks watching. Times have changed, and there are many ways now to express opinions to the producers of a show. The History Channel has a forum online for Extreme Trains, and it's full of the same criticism this thread has produced. This is an opportunity for the producers to make some relatively minor changes, increase the number of viewers, and that benefits everyone concerned.

Greg Coit
[email protected]


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "Extreme Trains"*

Greg, 
I saw the History Channel forum also and thought much the same as you. However, I wonder if the producers and execs read the comments? And I'd guess that the entire series is already produced and waiting the light of day. The host flits around like a sparrow on a hot manure pile. I sure hope he's not that animated in his railroad job!!


----------



## Fred (Jan 2, 2008)

*I've watched both episodes so far, I agree the "host" is a little too "outgoing" for me but most of the train shots are decent. I looked forward to last nites show as I 've railfanned most of that territory from LA to Fort Worth/Dallas. Had hoped the program would show a lot more of Arizona including Kingman, Williams and Flagstaff. Anyway, the program sure beats a movie about trucks, etc. *


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg

First of all, nowhere did I suggest that anyone should withhold expressing their opinion on the program, favorable or unfavorable.

After taking your comment into consideration, I made a point of going to the said forum (i.e. http://boards.history.com/category/Extreme-Trains/520000014) and as of about 5 min. ago there were a total of 148 posts listed. Now I didn't bother to peruse all of them, but even if every single one were to have expressed a unfavorable response, if those were added to the less than 80 responses here (we're currently still on page four). I wonder just what the percentage of replies to estimated viewers that works out to.

And I still think it would be fun to watch what people would come up with.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Fred on 11/19/2008 12:33 PM
*I've watched both episodes so far, I agree the "host" is a little too "outgoing" for me but most of the train shots are decent. I looked forward to last nites show as I 've railfanned most of that territory from LA to Fort Worth/Dallas. Had hoped the program would show a lot more of Arizona including Kingman, Williams and Flagstaff. Anyway, the program sure beats a movie about trucks, etc. * 

There is a Video of a "CAB RIDE" from Kingman to Di Oblo Canyon. Or it might be Needles to Di Oblo canyon.

It is interesting.

I slept through it three times.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 11/19/2008 6:05 AM
Well good old comcast playing there games and was not on my channel in the bed room witch I had upgraded to get it.







Later RJD


Speaking of Comcrap, Did not their advertisements of recent months tout how their customers would be able to basically ignore the upcomming February 19, 2009 deadline to switch over to digital, because if you are hooked up with cable to Comcrap you would automatically receive the digital signal. A couple of weeks ago my bedroom television stopped receiving a few channels. I called Comcrap and spoke to one of their scripted agents, and was told that I need to buy a box converter for each television that did not already have a digital box hookup. 

I hate cable television. I remember petitions circulating in the very early '70s in movie theaters against "pay TV". Not enough people signed them I suppose.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 11/18/2008 6:15 PM
This is simple. It's about trains. How can that be bad? Would you rather it hadn't been produced? Yep...warts everywhere. Still...at least it's about trains...and all these kind of shows...Tougher in Alaska, Ice Road Truckers, Ax Men, etc. seem to have a different production beat that our old favorite standards...Mega Movers, Mega Disasters, Modern Marvels...and that production beat seems to revolve around a controversial host..or cast.

Like I said...better than nothing...and TV flat sucks these days. 


Mike, I totally agree, TV does Suck. And I am grateful for any show about trains. But I still don't like the camerawork. 

We got along just fine before cable with the three networks, UHF channels, and public television.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

In last nights epasode, I did learn something I find interesting and have long wondered about. The "CONNELLY JOINT" on the lift bridge. I never had a chance to view one close up and see how it worked.


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

I just watched the show for the first time today. I recorded the Tues episode and caught up with it. I have to say that seeing a show about trains was nice. Yet as some have already stated it was unimpressive. 

I have to agree with Dan on so many fronts it's scarry. (especially the Comcrap thing since basic cable, which we have just went from 29.99 here , and not on a promo, to 54.00 a monthand the DVRs' went from 10.00 to 15.50 per month







) 

Anyhow the show is over the top, hyperactive with camera work that gives you nausea with the angles, close-ups and the over use of the zoom/pan.

I will watch again since we have it on weekly new episode record, but thank goodness I can fast forward through the crap and I don't just nmean the commercials.


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

*RE: "Extreme Trains"*

Extreme crappola.


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

I watched the third expisode last night. It was a trip on the Acela from Washington to Boston. I think I would have enjoyed it I had turned the sound off!

For me, the worst part was when the engineer explained dynamic braking to the "host", after which the "host" attempted to repeat it back to the engineer. Unfortunately, my dog has a better understanding of dynamic braking.

Next episode will be watched with the sound off.


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "Extreme Trains"*

Lost me when he described the electric Acela as having a 6000 HP *Engine!*


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh No!







I missed it last night







Are they re running any other night of the week? 

I forgot to set my DVD recorder.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Me too John. I totally forgot about it.







I must have been doing something important, if only I could remember waht it was.







The one episode I was looking forward to since in the previews it was going to be about steam locos.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "Extreme Trains"*

Get Direct TV guys, with the DVR, it's great!


----------



## Sesh1975 (Aug 25, 2008)

*RE: "Extreme Trains"*

Well I finally watched an episode today (recorded on Tivo). The whole time I kept wondering if the guy that host the show is slightly handicap (mental). Cool trains though.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

The host reminds me of Billy Maze. He's the lout mouth pitchman that is on commercials all of the time.

As for the show, it's OK but not great. There is a lot of mis-information but the average person wouldn't know the difference.

Now, let's talk about Comcast. YUK! They are forcing everyone to go to digital cable. I was happy without an additional box on my TV. Since They forced me to go to a box, I got one from DishNetwork. I get a dual DVR and 200 channels. I am very happy with it.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "Extreme Trains"*

I would like to purchase some of the items that Billy boy advertises but until he is no longer the advertiser, I WON'T! I refuse to spend my money on any advertiser that shouts at me or is obnoxious or portrays their customers as idiots, clods or perverse fools. 

I don't have cable or satellite TV, but I do now have a Digital Broadcast TV Converter box. And I must say that I MUCH prefer Analog TV! 

I used to use a small rabbet ear antenna on the top of the TV, now I have a full Digital Antenna, up high, pointed in the direction of the majority of the TV transmitter antennas just to get marginal digital signals that used to be quite clear in analog on Rabbet Ears in my living room. 

Digital may have more channels, but the loss of signal so often during shows means that I actually have LESS TV to actually "see". Atmospheric disturbances of Analog TV used to cause a bit of snow or ghosting or maybe some static in the sound, but with Digital TV, any atmospheric disturbances means the complete loss of image for up to 2 or 3 seconds or weird pixelation where things get grotesque for 2 or 3 seconds, and the sound can cut out so often that I can hear only 1 out of 4 or 5 words. 

It is my understanding that when the cut over occurs February 17th, most stations will cut their broadcast power which will just exacerbate the problems. 

Of all the shows I have watched that are supposed to answer questions about Digital TV I have never heard an answer to the most important question I can think of... 

"WHO do we, the viewers of broadcast television, get to tar and feather for foisting this Digital TV abomination upon us?!" 

And, yes, I have called in to ask that question but they did not air the question nor answer it. 

Oops, have I deviated from the subject? Sorry


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "Extreme Trains"*

I watched the Acela program today, first I had seen. I liked it fine, maybe he gets a little excited but it's better than many train programs with a narrator that will put you to sleep.


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "Extreme Trains"*

I caught the program about the Acela. I agree that it is great to have another train show to watch, but I was appalled at the production quality and how superficially they dealt with the material. It is clear the script writers and producers don't know a lot about trains.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "Extreme Trains"*

So I caught last nights episode.. 
"this one has potential" I thought..taking a refrigerated produce train all the way across the country! 
from Washington State to Schenectady, NY...practically coast-to-coast. 
and hey, it will run right through my backyard! I live 2 minutes away from the New York Central mainline (now CSX) in Rochester, NY. 
this train will run through "my territory"..maybe they will show some scenes of Chicago, Ohio, Buffalo..maybe near Rochester, maybe rolling along the Erie Canal 
in central NY, very scenic.."lots of interesting possibilities with this episode!" I naively thought..I should know better by now! 

So the show runs one hour..10pm to 11pm. 

10:05 PM - Here we are loading up the train in Washington state. 

10:10 PM - now we are in Oregon. 

10:15 PM - Now we are in Idaho. 

Quick detour to Steamtown in Scranton, PA.. 
I can only assume the planning/writing meetings for the show went something like this: 

"Ok, we sent our host guy and the camera crew all the way to Scranton, what should we film? 
We have a 2-second clip of an operating steam engine to open the segment..what else should we film while we are here?" 

"How about a panoramic shot of the beautifully restored Roundhouse and turntable?" 

"nah..not that.." 

"How about the Big Boy? Largest steam locomotive in the world!" 

"no..thats not very interesting" 

"How about more shots of operating steam engines? there sure are a lot of them here" 

"no..not that...Since we are here at one of the largest Railroad museums in the WORLD, 
we need to find the most boring and monotonous thing here, and film that... 
hey I know! lets put our guy inside a firebox, and show him handing out some bricks from it?" 

"great idea boss! you are a genious! What should we have him say while he is in there?" 

"Have him say something about how steam engines work..maybe have him say "Here is how steam locomotives work, you have some fire, then steam".. 
thats good enough..he doesnt have to mention anything about the boiler actually being filled with WATER! thats too much detail.. 
dont mention cylinders, pistons, expanding steam, main rods, driving wheels..thats all too complicated..just have him say "fire and steam".. 
oh..and while he is inside the firebox, he doesnt need to talk about the FUEL that goes in there, right where he is sitting.. 
dont mention wood or coal..no need to talk about the Fireman and his shovel..just focus on the BRICKS! 
those bricks are really interesting...when people see a TV show about steam engines, they want to know all about BRICKS in the firebox! 
yeah..thats good stuff!" 

10:25PM - here we are back on the train..still in Idaho. 

10:35PM - here we are rolling through Idaho.. 

Now we need a short segmant that is "rad" and "awesome" and "extreme!" 
something the 12-year old kids will think is "cool" and "neat-o".. 
Lets show a boxcar being scrapped.. 

*yawn* 

10:40PM - back at the train..check it out..we are in Idaho. 

10:50PM - Very interesting shots of the train rolling through Idaho.. 

At this point, im actually thinking "wow..is this going to a 2-part episode? are they going to continue the journey next week?" 

10:55PM - The train is now in Idaho..We love Idaho! its very interesting here. 

10:59PM - Here we are inside the warehouse in Schenectady, NY, end of the line. We had a great trip through Idaho..see you next time! 


Man..this show just can not suck enough.. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif

Scot


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "Extreme Trains"*

I falled asleep last night. It's on rather late for us little'uns.


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

I enjoyed the reefer train from Washington State to New York State more than the previous shows, mainly because the host guy has toned his pitch down a lot.

I learned about how they create a continuous rail by fusing two sections previously connected by a joiner. Field replacement of a set of wheels that had become dangerously worn was also interesting.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

*RE: "Extreme Trains"*

He has calmed down. 
I guess it takes a while for Valium to take full effect, eh? 
It was surprising to see them whack up all the axle sets on the scrap line. 
One would think they would re-bearing and turn them, save some money on "new", but maybe there is a Federal mandate on age of axle sets. 

Wish they'd have shown more of the passage through the Blues. 
I've driven past a lot of that (if you know where the old Hwy 30 is, there is a lot of it that follows the rail). 

I think the most interesting bits are the abandoned tunnel portal (one side) near the concrete plant, and the place called "Lime", with the abandoned approach bridges to the plant.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

*RE: "Extreme Trains"*

A few quick technical clarifications... 

The transition from analog cable to digital cable started almost 10 years ago. In most places, you can no longer just plug your TV into your cable outlet in each room, and have cable. At most, you'll have the very, very basic tier, but the cable lines now carry phone, cable, and internet, so the old analog signals are long gone. You need a cable box in most places. That's why many cable companies now bundle their services with TiVO or some kind of digital video recorder--the boxes then serve two purposes--decipher the digital signal, and allow you to record it. That transition is a completely different thing than the DTV transition going on right now. 

As for signal strength, call your local TV station's engineering department and talk to them about reception issues you're having. There's still a lot of fine-tuning of the signal going on right now, and the engineering departments are actually looking for feedback about reception problems that viewers may be having. I know our engineering department is looking for folks with DTV sets to check the off-the-air signal around town. 

By and large, the DTV signals are cleaner and better than the analog signals, but on the fringes, you do get the issues that Charles mentions. That's because of the difference between how analog and digital work. In an analog signal, if it's weak, you get some snow and ghosting, but the picture is still passable. With a digital signal, you get a series of ones and zeros. If some of those ones and zeros don't arrive where they're supposed to, the processor stops and waits for the signal to pick back up, using the information that had been there in the previous frame until new info arrives. That's why you get the digital pixelation and the like. 

As for who's responsible for setting this all in motion, thank your good friends at the FCC. Yes, they're from the government, and they're here to help.  

Later, 

K


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I liked the produce train one also. Having lived in Oregon and Washington I reconized some of the areas.

Some times when I was bored on a sunday afternoon I would cross over into Washington and drive up the Columbia Gorge then cross over to the Oregon side and drive back to Portland. I really enjoyed that trip. 

PS. I saw how they fused the rails together using high voltage. Hmmmmm I wonder if we could do that with our rail using 220







Hmmmmm Here is that old pig tail form the clothes dryer....Now where are those alagator clips.


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "Extreme Trains"*

Just a thought, and never having seen the show yet, how would y'all feel if they replaced the host with that guy that sells the "Sham-WOW" products?? 
You know, those magic towels that suck up huge amounts of fluids... 
I can't remember his name, but I can see his head cocked to one side, hair sort of sticking up funny, scarecrow sort of looking guy, and talking out of the side of his mouth in what sounds like a "Joisey" or "New Yawk" accent. 
Now THAT would be entertainment...


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

*RE: "Extreme Trains"*

Uh, Duncan, you need to see the show. 
Same guy.


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

I think we are just getting used to him. I still think he is a geek. Would you buy a shamwow from this guy? Not.

Paul


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Aw jeez, I wuz almost kidding, there...
Now I GOTTA see this...
If only to scare myself with my telepathetic ability to foretell the existing.
If in fact it is the Shan-WOW guy.
Is the guy's name Howie, or Stu, or something like that??
Oh, jeez...

Just did a quick google.
The host of Extreme Trains is not the Sham-WOW guy...

This is the guy I was talking about. Name is "Vince", which to me = "Vinnie"...










I feel so much better...









See what I mean??

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwRISkyV_B8


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "Extreme Trains"*

Maybe he's the guy on the "Big THings" show on Discover, or is that Science?


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I get the feeling that some of you are actually starting to enjoy the show in spite of it's host. Maybe he's just growing on you. 
I watched the show last night. Even with his spastik behaviour I kept seeing the back of my eyelids.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "Extreme Trains"*

I thought last nights HIGH shots was great, just sad they did not show NE or IA , bummer. love the headend power.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By NTCGRR on 12/03/2008 6:49 PM
I thought last nights HIGH shots was great, just sad they did not show NE or IA , bummer. love the headend power.

Don't feel left out. They didn't show any of AZ either two weeks before. I think the Steam Train stuff doesnt fit in with Deseasals. 

Was I seeing things but Was there water runing out of the Flues in the Steam picture? I wonder if they have a cracked flue?


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I must say that I enjoyed most of last nights show. 

I wasn't quite sure, as I was being spoken to at that moment







, why the high pressure steam was being pumped into the locomotive when it was still in the roundhouse. Can anyone explain this?


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "Extreme Trains"*

To warm the boiler....so it doesn't crack. It allows the boiler metal to come up to temperature slowly. This is the reason why steam engines were never shut down.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

*RE: "Extreme Trains"*

I learned something last night. 

After the third warning of "BOOM!!!!!!!" if the water level gets too low, and all the B&W shots of boiler explosion aftermaths, I hit "mute". 

It was really enjoyable without the blabbering.


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

My wife and I watched the produce train segment together last week. Since then, she's been imitating the host when discussing mundane household and other tasks - for instance, "I'm going to clean out the fridge tonight! If I make one wrong move, the fridge is gonna blow!!" I think the host is probably a neat guy, and I do share his love of trains (obviously). But is it necessary to turn every single task associated with railroading into a life or death confrontation with danger?


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "Extreme Trains"*

I have a question. 

Regarding the show with the 4-8-4, why was the diesel in the consist behind the water car? Was it to provide power to the passenger cars? There in case the 4-8-4 broke down or did the 4-8-4 need a helper? 
Also, I think the shows are definently getting better. They may not go into all the detail we each want, but they sure are a lot better than what we have had in the past.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Modern Railroads are scared stiff that the antique rickety ol' steamer will break down and foul the tracks while someone has to go out in the boonies to cut it up with a torch to get it out of the way, so they insist that a modern, unfalible Diseasel accompany the train. 

Silly thing is, on many occasions the Diseasel has actually DIED and the steamer saves the day by towing it dead to the next yard where a new one is put on the train. Milwaukee Road 261 has done it at least twice, and U.P.'s 844 has shoved a dead freight train from the rear when the head end units both died (the Engineer on the head end didn't know "what" had come to his aid until they blew the whistle to tell him they were ready to move!)

Well, yes, it sometimes is used to power the passenger cars and sometimes the train is quite overloaded for what any single locomotive can handle, especially on some short sections of excessive grade, so "double-heading" is appropriate to maintain schedule. Several Steam Locomotives today have the MU stand installed so the Steam Locomotive Engineer has control of the Deadweasel.

A lot of the passenger cars are being converted to carry their own Diesel generator for lighting and air-conditioning and so they don't need the Head-End-Power but the RR's still want that "Protection".


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

*RE: "Extreme Trains"*

Also, the addition of Dynamic Brakes, at least coming down the west slope of the Cascades.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd agree with Curmudgeon on the use of the diesel in the 844 consist...it's likely for dynamic braking. 

And it was not just your ordinary diesel either but the monster Centennial 6936. She's also not equipped with a HEP generator. UP has special HEP cars they use on trains like this. So more than likely 6936 was for emergency power and dynamic braking.


Same thing with 3751 way back when she did the Santa Fe employee special. The trailing diesels were mainly used for dynamic braking and just in case 3751 died.


I think the show tonight is on Amtrak's Empire Builder...should be good.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "Extreme Trains"*

U.P. is the only RR that does not always have a deadweasel with their steamers... they are only one of two RR's (C.P. is the other) that have their own steam loco... and they won't let anybody else's steam locos run on their tracks. If it was the Centennial then it was there in transit to displays, not necessarily as protection or extra power.

All the privately owned steam locos have to either run on museum tracks or on some other RR and, so far, they will not let the "foreign" locos run "alone".


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

So you say. Money talks. Seen lots of locos running on other roads. Later RJD


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Well Last night was a good one. I enjoyed it even though duefuss was on. The tunnel segment was good.


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes, the shows are definitely getting better. I've really enjoyed the last two.


They must have received some comments about the host guy because he's turned it down a lot.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

*RE: "Extreme Trains"*

* Last nights show was ok, I think they could have done a bit more history on the GN with the EB, or at least had more pictures from the GN days. 
They did cover quite a bit on the train prep though. And that is a good thing. They skipped many stops where they could mention crew changes, fueling, etc. But all in all, it was a good episode  Nice thing was that it is a good thing to watch other than most of the trash pumped over the major networks and cable these days. It's really hard to find a decent Tv program other than on History channel or discovery channel. Even Sci-Fi channel has sold out to dead teenager horror movies on weekends and to that fake bazzare westling garbage on week nights /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif I run more DVDs at least 3 to 1 than I watch live cable broadcast. Wonder what's in store for next for next week episode ??? 

Rocky *


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I was wondering about his comment about snowplows. He said a 100 years ago there were no snowplows and it all had to be done by hand.

Is that really true?

I thought the D&RGW had several snowplows.

John


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

I think if you looked in the dictionary for the word "idiot", you'd see a picture of him!!!! 

What a way to ruin a good series.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By jbwilcox on 12/17/2008 10:07 AM
I was wondering about his comment about snowplows. He said a 100 years ago there were no snowplows and it all had to be done by hand.

Is that really true?



As far as rotary plows go, the earliest prototype to be built dates to 1883 according to Wikipedia and the design/idea dates to 1869. So easily in use 100 years ago. And this is for rotary plows, not simple wedge plows which had to be in use at least 100 years ago. But they've made other blunders in generalizing trains throughout the series so I don't pay too much attention to what's said. 

Didn't get a chance to see the latest Empire Builder episode yet, but I'm hoping it's good since I'm a big fan/traveler/modeler/collector of Amtrak.


And you're right about D&RGW, I believe narrow gauge rotary OM dates to around 1889.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I've watched a few of the episodes, and I have to admit that the guy has a lot of energy and is really excited. A lot! But.....if it were me, would I behave much differently? Lets see....get a behind the scenes look in the UP steam shop and get to ride on the footplate of 844.....ride in the cab of the Acela.....I already know how much fun it is to operate a coal loader/dumper (lots)....yeah...I think I'd be having to change my shorts as frequently as a 1 year old, too....

I think you guys need to cut this so called dufus some slack. He's the same kid that any of us would be given the same situation. Maybe a little over the top, but I know a certain MLSer who made a video when he was in the cab of Valley #40 when he was 18, and the blathering on is kind of ridiculous. I won't give his name away, but he has been seen wearing a big yellow hat on this forum. I know of another MLSer who made a similar video at age 12 for a school project, and even showed it to me, who is at least as excited as the host of this show!! 


Is it really that bad he's excited about railroading? Everything doesn't have to be so extreme, I agree, but the name of the show is "Extreme Trains!" . At least there aren't sk8tr punks doing ollies off of the porches of SD-40-2s. That'd be Extreme, too. 



And it sure beats the crap out of watching an old mark I video of trolleys in Brooklyn.....


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

*RE: "Extreme Trains"*

Mark- 
I know that fella with the yeller cap. 
Odd duck, he is. 

Anyway, kids is one thing. 
He ain't a kid. 

If you or I were to act like that around the real thing (without written permission to be on-site with a film crew), we'd be in the back of the 4X4 Jeep of the Special Agent with nice, shiny metal bracelets on. 

I don't think, even with a "Release of Liability" form properly signed, I would have let him near that grease gun and had him poke the slug into the finger chopper. 

Slack? 

I'd like to see him of the rear platform of a caboose, waving both arms warning of the "DANGERS!" of trains, when the head-end crew ran the slack out. 

THAT would have been fun to see. 

Rest of the crew holding onto the floor iron to keep from being pitched out the door, and him catapulting off the back....... 

But, 'tis not to be.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

TOC,

I bet there's going to be a gag reel in the DVD series, where he got spritzed with all kinds of grease, oil and water!! Ducks and covers from the steam whistles, etc.. He does seem very clean a lot of the time....


I watched the rest of the UP 844 episode last night, and his railfan comments were pretty funny, I thought. "You need a t-shirt with a picture of 844, a baseball hat with pins, and the worst pair of sneakers ever". Trying to tie in some fashion!! Hoo-boy! 


Given the alternative (and I am thinking of the narrator in the hobby shop railfan club meeting scene from the movie "The Station Agent"), this really is not as bad.


----------



## John McGuyer (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "Extreme Trains"*

The guy strikes me that he is trying to be the "Steve Erwin" of trains. If he calls one "gorgeous", I'm heading for another channel. 

John


----------



## tparone (Jan 2, 2008)

We should call this site "Extreme Critics!" Yeah the guy has a caffeine adicition, but I've found the shows to be interesting and entertaining. It get's my vote and a spot on my DVR every week.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Posted By tparone on 12/19/2008 8:39 PM
We should call this site "Extreme Critics!" Yeah the guy has a caffeine adicition, but I've found the shows to be interesting and entertaining. It get's my vote and a spot on my DVR every week. 

Caffeine?
Really?
That's all?

I envisioned something a bit stronger.


----------



## tparone (Jan 2, 2008)

true, maybe he worked on the set of "extreme coffee"


----------

